# problem mit gif



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

Moin!
Wenn ich hier ein animiertes gif hochlade, wird das erste Bild im gif als jpg angezeigt. Warum?
Es wird doch nicht automatisch nach jpg umgewandelt, weil animationen nicht vorgesehen sind
TEST:
 
! Ich habs: Die Maße von einem gif sind überschritten worden. Ich probiers nochmal kleiner


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

jetzt funzt es fast, aber es bewegt sich nur, wenn man es anklickt
 
kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Hallo,

lade es mit unter 200 Pixel hoch, dann klapts - alles was größer als 200 Pixel ist, wird bei uns per Script verkleinert. Und genau dabei geht dir die Animation verloren. 
Animiert und der unschöne weiße Untergrund wech (ist nun transparent):


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

cool Danke!


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Also ich wills jetzt auch nochmal schaffen (fürs Erfolgserlebnis)
 
 

Und im Profilbild? Muss das da noch kleiner sein?


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

hä?
 was mache ich falsch, wenn ich das kleiner mache, ist das nicht transparent...


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Na das musst du extra einstellen: Transparenz -> transparente Farbe wählen -> hier zB. weiß ->fertig ...


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

und warum ist das im Benutzerbild nicht animiert?


----------



## Dodi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Hallo Benjamin,

mit welchem Proggi bearbeitest Du denn die GIF's?

Bei mir hat das Verkleinern mit dem Ulead Gif Animator funktioniert:
Es ist bei mir auf Volltransparent eingestellt.


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

ja ich hab jetzt auch rausgefunden, wie mans transparent macht, aber im benutzerbild funzt es nicht. weder die transparenz noch die animation 
Ich arbeite mit Paint Shop Pro 5 Animation Shop


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Hi,

ich hab im Hintergrund mal nachgeholfen. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: problem mit gif*

Daaankeee!!!
So jetzt bin ich glücklich und zufrieden.


----------

